# Kansas



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

*KANSAS HONEY PRODUCERS*
http://www.kansashoneyproducers.org/

*MIDWESTERN BKPRS ASSOC
*Independence. MO
http://www.midwesternbeekeepers.org*

NORTHEASTERN KANSAS BKPRS ASSOC*
Lawrence, KS
www.nekba.org


----------

